# RR: 125. Respighi: Pini di Roma



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1953)










3.	Maazel (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1976)










4.	Bátiz (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)










5.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1984)










6.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1982)










7.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1958)










8.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)










9.	Maazel (cond.), Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra	(1994)










10.	Gatti (cond.), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia	(1996)









*

Condensed listing:
1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1953)
3.	Maazel (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1976)
4.	Bátiz (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)
5.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1984)
6.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1982)
7.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1958)
8.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)
9.	Maazel (cond.), Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra	(1994)
10.	Gatti (cond.), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia	(1996)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

